# Newbie. TTC over a year. chemical preg last month feeling blue



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi new to this n just really looking for some support. You've all been through so much and it def makes you realise just how common ttc probs really are. Been trying for over a year. Husband checked out fine I have endometriosis and a blocked left tube. Couldn't believe my luck when fell pregnant last month in November after one month of clomid to face the harsh reality of it being a chemical pregnancy confirmed by bets hcg blood tests. Can't take clomid this month n just feeling abit down. Wishing everyone a tonne of luck with their own ttc attempts.x.x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi moon

Welcome on board you won't regret it 

I'm so sorry about your chemical must be so tough 

I'm going to be honest here and say I'm surprised you were given Clomid as if you have tubal issue and/or endo its usually bypassed, they tend to use Clomid for ladies with ovulation issues or unexplained infertility as a rule, who has prescribed it your GP or a fertility clinic? So I'm guessing you had a lap? Was the blocked tube clipped or removed? You can develop hydrosalpinx in blocked tubes you see it a lot in ladies with endo, its a build up of toxic fluid and can increase your chances of early losses and ectopic/implantation issues. I have severe endo and a blocked tube and went straight to ivf

So what's next for you? I have attached a couple of links I think its worth having a nosey at and please shout if you need anything

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

L xx


----------



## Vickytick (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck with your journey. It's a long and hard road but you get the strength from somewhere. Human resolve is amazing. You will see lots of inspirational stories on here and you will get great hope. The board is great for those low times and to vent your feelings in a safe anonymous environment. I've met a couple of great friends through the local board who I still see today with our miracles. 

It really does bring strength. Not a great time of year to experience loss but every day is a step forward.

Huge hugs for your loss and the best of luck.

Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks so much ladies I really appreciate your replies. Def feels like a good place to vent as my husband is fab but just cant quite understand the way I feel and I think that it's great you've met friends through this.

Yeah Lilly83 had a lap done. I've never heard of hydrosalpinx before so glad you told me. Abit scary to hear though cos my infertility consultant said she wasn't sure what was causing the blockage and wasn't going to do anything about it as it's a proximal block and there's no damage to the tube itself and my right tube is fine. But concerned now tbh. She said it was my choice if I wanted it unblocked but I wasn't very good with a GA but think it needs doing. I had one set of low progesterone bloods on day 21 (the rest have been fine) so that's why she said I could have a short course of clomid. My endo was stage one so she scraped that there and then. Hmmmm so much to think about.

Thanks for the links I'll have a nosy at them now. As for what's next I'm not entirely sure. I have 3 more months of clomid and then follow up in feb.  Def going to look about getting my tube unblocked though. 

Thanks again ladies.x.x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

As a rule once a dodgy tube always a dodgy tube, personally I feel its better to have it clipped/removed than unblocked as it usually tends to block again, have a good read of the tubal boards most ladies do push for removal although I know its a hard decision to make, I'm actually pushing to get my remaining tube took out at the mo xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

It really is overwhelming. Some ppl seem to fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and just been reading what you've been through Lilly. Life really is tough. I'm so sorry you've had to go through so much. I think I need to have a proper read like you say and then make an appointment with my fertility specialist. I had a transvaginal ultrasound a couple of weeks before my lap which was done on 6th oct and they didn't say anything about hydrosalpinx but I def think I need to look in to this more especially with having this chemical pregnancy.x.x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thankyou! I'm trying to find it in me to have 1 last cycle after Xmas, you know the longer it goes on the differently you view it, early on if someone said for me to lose a tube I would of thought no way, but once you realise you need ivf and making certain decisions may increase your chances you find the balls

How many cycles of ivf do they fund in your area? With regards to your scan a hydro would usually show up but a simple blockage wouldn't, have you had a hsg or a hycosy or just the lap and dye? Its good you got the endo removed before starting treatment xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah I can understand that cos tbh I don't think I would be fazed if I had to have the tube removed as right now I don't see what it's doing for me anyway so can def understand how it seems less daunting/scary to have these things done as time goes on. I'm a bit slow on some of this stuff as tbh my consultant although she is lovely she is quite vague about things when she's telling me. I'm a nurse and I think she thinks I understand this stuff more but I don't work with gynae at all so could u tell me exactly what the diff is between a hsg/hucosy and the lap and dye? I only had the lap and dye n she said she couldn't get any of the dye to go through at all n that's all I know about it 

Where abouts are you? I'm in sheffield and not really sure about how many ivf cycles we can get on nhs. I know quite a few ppl that have had the first one free but they've all been the fortunate ones to fall pregnant with it so not needed anymore since. Ate u likely to go for another attempt do u think? I really have everything crossed for u if u do.x.x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Best thing to do is call your CCG and ask them, the one where your GP is registered not where your clinic is, mine emailed me a copy of the assisted conception criteria and its really useful to have, you know if you do get enough embryos to freeze they are classed as the same cycle so you could get multiple transfers/sibling only off 1 funded cycle. 

A hsg is basically the dye part of your lap and dye in a way but they X-ray you as they insert a catheter and watch the flow and spill on a screen, it can temporarily unblock the tube and obviously let you know the state of them, whilst pushing for multiple laps isn't wise its worth asking for a hsg if the gap between lap and starting treatment gets too big, I had one as part of my initial investigations then 2 laps after. I went back to my consultant with view like I said to losing this last tube so fingers crossed, first step is an MRI to see if endo has spread again 

We will try after Xmas 1 last time I think, getting matched with the donor we did really knocked me for 6 and I wasn't expecting the results we got as we were told to go for donor to increase our chances after I got 4 eggs, I'm still mega grateful to my donor though. Oh and I'm in Manchester xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

That's really useful to know actually and never would have thought about it. What's the process involved when freezing embryos? Life is so expensive anyway and we just wouldn't have the money to keep spending on treatment atm if we had to pay. I will def get a copy of the criteria as well that's another good idea thank you.

Well she basically said she couldn't even get any of the dye through my blockage which unnerved me abit because she said she didn't know what was blocking it so it could be nothing and one of those things or could be something quite serious. She hasn't rung me back yet though n it's second time I've asked about the tube block with no response.

It's so frustrating you want to give your body it's best chance and it's such a waiting game. 

So after this potential attempt after Xmas (which again everything crossed for you) what is your next step if it doesn't work which touch wood it does and you get the baby you deserve.x.x


----------

